# Rf coccygeal nerves



## lkozak30 (Jul 28, 2009)

I need help coding this scererio.....under fluoro 5 needles were placed in a horizontal strip-like fashion at the bony border of the inferior aspect of the sacrum.  After injection each needle w/bupivacaine, 5 bipolar lesions were performed using 80 degrees celcius for 60 seconds at each lesion effectively producing a strip-like lesion across the inferior aspect of the sacrum.  As an aside the patient is status post coccygectomy.  Would this be 64640 x 1?  Thanks for your help!


----------

